# Stiff boot advice



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

What size bout do you wear? I found the Maysis to be a bit bulky, but they were size 13.


----------



## LoEdge (Jan 27, 2011)

Size 9, Im also open to other opinions, not dead set on those three.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Well, the Maysis felt great on my foot and the liner had my ankle locked in tight. I only decided on my Ride boots because they had a smaller footprint. You don't have to worry about that with a size 9. With that said, you can always check out Insanos for a stiffer boot, not as stiff as the Trident (if you wanted to try Ride boots). I found that my Deeluxes packed out fast and are now just a back up slosh-mountain boots for lazy days. 

If the Maysis fits and feels good it would give you what you want out of a boot.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

I just recently tried on some stiffer boots at my local shop as I am in the same boat as you. I tried the K2 maysis, T1 and Salomon Malamute.
My initial impressions from trying them on:
T1 - was stoked to try this boot as K2's are my go-to brand, they just seem to fit my feet perfectly and I love my older Darkos. That said, these boots were quite disappointing, mainly because they were not stiff in the least. There was quite a bit of ankle flex when leaning forward, similar to my soft darkos. I don't know if it's their new endo construction but when I tried these boots on a few years back, they felt like stiff charging machines
Maysis - Felt stiffer than the T1, dual boa was nice but still not stiff enough for me
Salomon Malamutes - Finally the stiffness I was after. Too bad they were uncomfortable on my foot and caused pressure points on my ankle screws. Also didn't help they didn't have the boot in my size, only a half size larger. It was loose in the heel and toe box and too tight around the top and sides of the ankle.

Alas, my quest for boots continues. Next up to try Ride Insanos and 32 tm2s


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

A friend of mine rides a heritage and cartels in some beat to hell Airwalk boots that he has had since forever. They are the softest boots i have ever seen and he still bombs everything in them.
Like these


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

taco tuesday said:


> A friend of mine rides a heritage and cartels in some beat to hell Airwalk boots that he has had since forever. They are the softest boots i have ever seen and he still bombs everything in them.


Bombing and having control of your board is another matter. If the board is stiff it's best to have boots that are stiff....


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

SnowDogWax said:


> Bombing and having control of your board is another matter. If the board is stiff it's best to have boots that are stiff....


Yeah....he can bomb just about anything in them. Tight trees, moguls, chutes, whatever. He's in control. Probably been snowboarding for about 20 years and skating even longer.


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

Haha I have some ole Airwalks, too. I could prolly still wear them but they weigh like 5 lbs each. For serious tho, try on boots if possible and make sure they are comfy, now days stiff does not have to mean uncomfortable and I feel like I get less shin fatigue in a stiffer boot. Upgrading boots was an amazing difference for me.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

I've had great luck with 32 boots and the TM-Twos are the stiffest they make in that line. I've read a bunch of people on this forum having them and loving them. I chose the 32 Binary Boa because I didn't need a boot as stiff as the TMs. I would suggest giving them a go if you can.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

taco tuesday said:


> Yeah....he can bomb just about anything in them. Tight trees, moguls, chutes, whatever. He's in control. Probably been snowboarding for about 20 years and skating even longer.


Yep!! Skill trumps equipment.... But for most of us mortals equipment helps..


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

SnowDogWax said:


> If the board is stiff it's best to have boots that are stiff....


This makes so much sense, throw stiff bindings in the mix as well. I'd be willing to bet you'd move on from your first pair of boots from 1990.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

LoEdge said:


> Before I go into my local shop and try them all on I wanted to see if I can get some feedback...


That is basically what you have to do, just ask for their stiffest boots. Unless you know a certain brand or model of boots always fits you good, your best bet it to try on similar boots from different brands. 

I'd recommend Northwave because they fit my feet best. Have some DC Trice Status boots that are stiff and preform awesome, but I still feel like I'm breaking them in.


----------

